# Off to the Maui Schooner, Vacation Time



## slip (Aug 13, 2021)

Well, we slept a lot today after the long day yesterday getting back from Guam. I have laundry going and we ordered some dinner again. We knew we’d be gone for a couple of weeks so we didn’t want to leave much food in the refrigerator.

After laundry, I’ll get packed. We are already checked in with Hawaiian and we have a cab picking us up at noon. We should have our car and be ready to go about an hour before checkin. We’ll either go shopping or wait until the room is ready and we may get lucky and it will be ready.

I’ll post some pictures of our unit tomorrow. We have a one bedroom this trip.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing your photos of one of my favorites places on earth.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 14, 2021)

It'll be fun.  Have a rocking good time!  And yes - pictures, or it never happened.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2021)

At the airport now. All checked in and waiting to board. We have about a half hour, so we made good time.

I just got a call from the Maui Schooner and she said our room is ready so we can go check in as soon as we get there. We land at about 2:45pm so we should be at the Schooner by about 3:30pm or 3;35pm if all goes well.

Then I’ll probably head over to Safeway for some groceries and we can decide what we want to do for dinner.


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2021)

All boarded and waiting for the rest of the plane to load. They moved us up in the plane so it was easier with my wife. We have a whole aisle to ourselves. Now for the short flight to Maui.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 14, 2021)

slip said:


> At the airport now. All checked in and waiting to board. We have about a half hour, so we made good time.
> 
> I just got a call from the Maui Schooner and she said our room is ready so we can go check in as soon as we get there. We land at about 2:45pm so we should be at the Schooner by about 3:30pm or 3;35pm if all goes well.
> 
> Then I’ll probably head over to Safeway for some groceries and we can decide what we want to do for dinner.


We often go to Cafe O' Lei for our first dinner out on Maui.


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2021)

We just landed. Now to get the car and head tho the condo. We may do take out since these trips tore out my wife pretty good but we’ll see after we get to the condo.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 14, 2021)

Time to relax in familiar territory for awhile.  Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2021)

Just got done at the Safeway in Kihei. Really crowded. Then I just stopped at L & L Hawaiian BBQ for a quick dinner. Pictures coming in a little bit.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2021)

Wow, I’m beat but we are all set now. Plenty of food and snacks and still enough ads to eat out a few times.

L & L was good, we always liked their plate dinners. I had the Chicken Katsu ans my wife had the Kalbi Ribs.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2021)

I was able to take a pictures before we got too settled in. Here’s a one bedroom at Maui Schooner. We have room B203.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2021)

It took a little while at Hertz Rental Car. There was only one guy working the counter for Gold members and they were starting to run out of cars. Because I came inter-island and I live on Oahu, all I had to show was my boarding pass and my driver’s license.

We got there at about 4pm so some cars were being returned and brought up after cleaning but the lot was pretty bare by the time we left. 

There was only three people ahead of me but it took about a half an hour. The guy at the counter looked tired. He told me to take a car that was right by the building and he said if it’s gone come back. Well, there Was someone in it so he came out and pointed to the next one down and said take that one or the one further down. The one he pointed at was a Lincoln so I took that one. It was closer too. Really nice upgrade. I got my $296 for the week rate too.

I was a little worried that my wife may have trouble getting in and out. It she didn’t fine. I thought I had a better picture. I get a few more later.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2021)

Last one for tonight. I shot a quick video before we got too settled. I had just finished unpacking. Here you go.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 15, 2021)

Boy, that all looks so familiar.  Quite a comfortable place to stay.  Enjoy your week off!

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2021)

Up nice and early, for me anyway. We headed straight to the lanai this morning to enjoy some breakfast. Beautiful morning. 80 degree and the sun is shining with a great cool breeze.

During checkin yesterday, I asked the lady at the desk if they have been busy and She said they have been at 100% occupancy for the last 3 months. The Parking lot is nearly full and we must have been lucky with our timing since we got a good parking spot twice so far.

Pickle Ball courts are full this morning.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2021)

We are enjoying the lanai so much we decided to make this a lanai day. Breakfast turned into Beer and snacks and will probably run into dinner.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 15, 2021)

slip said:


> Up nice and early, for me anyway. We headed straight to the lanai this morning to enjoy some breakfast. Beautiful morning. 80 degree and the sun is shining with a great cool breeze.
> 
> During checkin yesterday, I asked the lady at the desk if they have been busy and She said they have been at 100% occupancy for the last 3 months. The Parking lot is nearly full and we must have been lucky with our timing since we got a good parking spot twice so far.
> 
> ...


Love that view.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2021)

A friend from work on Oahu gave us some OutBack Steakhouse gift certificates for Christmas so we decided to use them here. There is one really close here by the Safeway so we made reservations for Wednesday. They are closed Monday and Tuesday. I noticed people waiting outside last night when I went shopping so I know they have been busy. Nothing exotic but it’s a freebie.

We want to go to Costco Monday or Tuesday. With me retiring in February, I will have to turn in my phone so I am going to join my wife’s plan and get a phone and my wife will upgrade hers at the same time. So I will finally get rid of my Wisconsin 608 area code and join the 808 Hawaii crowd.

After that I know my wife wants to have pizza in Kahana at Dollies. It’s one of our favorites from years back. That may end up being a late lunch.

Once we leave the lanai, I’ll get some more pictures and video from around the island but right now this breeze on the lanai is heavenly.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 15, 2021)

@slip, First @artringwald, now you making me homesick.  Only 7 more months.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2021)

Luanne said:


> @slip, First @artringwald, now you making me homesick.  Only 7 more months.



Hopefully the 7 months will fly by. That would be great with me to since I retire on February 4th.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2021)

Some Kite Surfers in Kihei.







And a short video.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 15, 2021)

Since we trade our fixed week unit at Maui Hill for other units at different times of the year, we've had several different views.  Here are a few of them.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Since we trade our fixed week unit at Maui Hill for other units at different times of the year, we've had several different views.  Here are a few of them.
> 
> View attachment 38724
> 
> ...



Awesome, can’t complain about any of those. That resort is in a nice area also. 

What month are you going to be here? I am trying to get back here a couple times next years because of family and friends visiting Maui.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 15, 2021)

slip said:


> Awesome, can’t complain about any of those. That resort is in a nice area also.
> 
> What month are you going to be here? I am trying to get back here a couple times next years because of family and friends visiting Maui.


We will be there end of March into the beginning of April.  Don't have the second week locked down yet.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2021)

Luanne said:


> We will be there end of March into the beginning of April.  Don't have the second week locked down yet.



I have a friend coming 04-23-22 to 04-30-22. She was lucky and canceled for 2021 but told me her dates right away for 2022 so I was able to book her into the oceanfront A Building in a two bedroom on the top floor here at Maui Schooner.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 15, 2021)

We really enjoy staying at the Maui Schooner. Sunsets are pretty nice with an occasional green flash. 

Bill


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2021)

The sun got to our lanai at about 3pm so we caught some sun and then came inside. So o am going to do a quick walk around and take a few other pictures. I have some friends and family coming in October and April so they wanted some pictures anyway.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2021)

Just took a little walk to the beach out front. There were a lot of kite surfers out there. I took a video walking from my unit out to the beach. I’ll upload that in a bit. Here are some pictures from the walk.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2021)

Here’s the video I took of my quick walk out to the Beach in front of Maui Schooner.


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2021)

We did the trifecta on the lanai today, Breakfast, lunch and dinner. It was a great day and we only went inside from 3pm to 5:30pm while the sun was right on us.

I made burgers for dinner and the Waygu Patties from Safeway are excellent.


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2021)

We even made it to the sunset from the lanai.


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2021)

Busy day today for us vacationers. We had to stop at Target to get my wife a new comb. Of course I forgot hers and she can't use my brush. 

Then we headed over to Costco to look for new phones. I wi have to turn In my work phone when I retire In February and my wife's phone was never great so we decided to get them both now. 

Costco didn't have what we wanted so we went over to Verizon. We did good there. We both got the Samsung S20FE 5G. They had a deal like always so I got mine for free and my wife got a nice upgrade. I now have the famous area code. 

Then my wife wanted Dollies Pizza so we made the trip up to Kahana. She practiced with my phone and took some pictures on the way up and back. The camera on the phone is much better than my iPhone 8 from work. 

Then we barely made it back I. Time for the sunset tonight. Here's some pictures of that from my new phone.


----------



## linsj (Aug 17, 2021)

Great sunset pictures! All your posts make me "homesick" for Hawaii. I'm finally going back in November.


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2021)

linsj said:


> Great sunset pictures! All your posts make me "homesick" for Hawaii. I'm finally going back in November.



The sunsets have been great. I will try to make it down to the beach for one while I am here.

What island will you be on in November?


----------



## linsj (Aug 17, 2021)

slip said:


> The sunsets have been great. I will try to make it down to the beach for one while I am here.
> 
> What island will you be on in November?



Oahu, only because I don't need to rent a car. I was booked for Big Island when pandemic hit, but car rental rates are more than 2x what I've ever paid on any island--and I refuse to pay that much.


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2021)

linsj said:


> Oahu, only because I don't need to rent a car. I was booked for Big Island when pandemic hit, but car rental rates are more than 2x what I've ever paid on any island--and I refuse to pay that much.



Let me know if you will be in Waikiki and I’ll buy you a drink.


----------



## linsj (Aug 17, 2021)

slip said:


> Let me know if you will be in Waikiki and I’ll buy you a drink.



I'm booked at the HHV. Diet Coke is the strongest drink I can have, but I'd like to meet you and your wife. Booked for two weeks in early Nov, originally after a huge job is finished. Since the deadline was moved up two weeks, I'm watching to see if I can change the room to earlier. Will bee in touch when I get there to see if we can arrange something.


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2021)

linsj said:


> I'm booked at the HHV. Diet Coke is the strongest drink I can have, but I'd like to meet you and your wife. Booked for two weeks in early Nov, originally after a huge job is finished. Since the deadline was moved up two weeks, I'm watching to see if I can change the room to earlier. Will bee in touch when I get there to see if we can arrange something.



Sounds good. I have the last two weeks if November off. We are going to Molokai then so early November works for me.


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2021)

I have some some random pictures from driving around yesterday and trying the new phone. One thing with this phone that is different, on my IPhone,  when I attached a file ot had a button for size and I could change the size on each picture so it would upload. I don't see that on the Samsung so a lot if my pictures are too big. I'll have to figure that out.


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2021)

Testing this out.


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2021)

Let's see if this works out. Not as easy as the IPhone but I think I have it. More random pictures of our drive to Kahana and back.


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2021)

And a couple from our favorite pizza on Maui Dollies.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 17, 2021)

You're making me homesick.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> You're making me homesick.
> 
> Dave



I'd say it won't be long now but I don't want to jinx it.


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2021)

Today we are going to take a ride over to Kahului. I want to pick up a Koa case for my new phone and then I will take my wife to the Sysco on Maui. I'll get to introduce her to a few friends there. After that we are going to the Food Trucks by the Marriott Courtyard for lunch. 

We will have to make a trip back over to that side later to go to Maui Specialty Chocolates. They have great Mochi bit they are close until Thursday. 

I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 17, 2021)

slip said:


> Today we are going to take a ride over to Kahului. I want to pick up a Koa case for my new phone and then I will take my wife to the Sysco on Maui. I'll get to introduce her to a few friends there. After that we are going to the Food Trucks by the Marriott Courtyard for lunch.
> 
> We will have to make a trip back over to that side later to go to Maui Specialty Chocolates. They have great Mochi bit they are close until Thursday.
> 
> I'll post some pictures later.


Have you been to the chocolate shop that is in the center between Kihei and Wailea?  It's where the Monkeypod restaurant is.  They have some very unusual chocolates.  I think the name is Sweet Paradise Chocolatier.


----------



## SHG (Aug 17, 2021)

slip, while you have been driving back and forth in Kihei, have you observed the status of the new Hilton Grand Vacations site??? How far along is the construction??


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Have you been to the chocolate shop that is in the center between Kihei and Wailea?  It's where the Monkeypod restaurant is.  They have some very unusual chocolates.  I think the name is Sweet Paradise Chocolatier.



No but we have been by it we never stopped. We were on our way to Monkeypod. We actually planned on going to Monkeypod this trip but it may not happen. We still have our OutBack gift certificates to us and some food from shopping. These week trips go fast.


----------



## pspercy (Aug 17, 2021)

Your local beachfront pics reminded me of a place we stayed for a few days "filling in", it was called Koa Lagoon.

Your pic of Dollies looked so empty, never seen it like that !


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2021)

pspercy said:


> Your local beachfront pics reminded me of a place we stayed for a few days "filling in", it was called Koa Lagoon.
> 
> Your pic of Dollies looked so empty, never seen it like that !



When we got to Dollies there was only one table open and that's the one we got. It was right by the bathrooms in the back. There is limited seating still. 
P
Yes, Koa Lagoon is only about a quarter mile up the road from Maui Schooner.


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2021)

SHG said:


> slip, while you have been driving back and forth in Kihei, have you observed the status of the new Hilton Grand Vacations site??? How far along is the construction??



Sorry, just saw this now. Doesn't seem line it is too far along. I'll try to get some pictures as we go by.


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2021)

Took our drive to Kahului today and we stopped at the Food Trucks by the Marriott Courtyard. Here are the menus from the trucks there. Plus we stopped at Sysco Maui.


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2021)

I forgot,I took some extra pictures of our ride. It’s a Lincoln MKZ. Really nice, best car I have gotten in a while.


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2021)

We have a friend with us on the lanai. I hope he doesn't try to sell us car insurance.


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2021)

On our trip here I noticed we didn't get TSA Pre check so I had to go In and make sure I had all our information added into our Hawaiian accounts. For some reason they weren't. I don't get that because they were pre-covid when I was traveling for work. 

Anyway, I entered our information, I even had to add my wifes Hawaiian Miles number. So I got it all entered and I ended out having to call them because they changed our flight to about an hour earlier. We wanted a little later. So we did that and ended out with first class seats for a small upgrade fee so my wife will be able to walk on the plane since we are in are 2 now.

I thought it was strange since my last couple of trips I was in boarding group 4. I have the Hawaiian card so I was always in group 2. Hopefully this straightens all that out.

We are going to the famous Hawaiian Steakhouse, Outback, tonight. 
We are using up some gift cards so at least it will be free.

It's been aittle cloudy today but no rain. We ate in again today and hung out on the lanai. We'll take after ride after dinner.


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2021)

We went to Outback Steakhouse tonight. We did make a reservation just to be sure but we made it for 5pm. Seemedime mostly locals In there. Starting to fill up when we left. It is a pretty big place to. All the food came rely quick and was very good. We had a good server too. 

I had the Porterhouse and my wife had a Nacho type appetizer. Then Raspberry Cheesecake for desert.


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2021)

Then we took a ride down  by the Kam Beaches. It was a little cloudy and drizzled a little bit too but there were still people around trying to see a sunset. 

This is a very short video from Kam IIi Beach. It was windy so I didn't make it too long.


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2021)

Here's some random pictures heading down and back from the Kam Beaches.


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2021)

Here's some more from the same drive.


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2021)

Made it down to the pool for a morning swim. I took this short video.


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2021)

Here's some pictures of the pool/BBQ area.


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2021)

Enjoying some Beer, Queso and Chips on the lanai after some pool time.


----------



## SHG (Aug 19, 2021)

slip, why are there no people in the pool/BBQ area??? Where did all the people go? Are these pictures of the resort or your own private backyard??


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2021)

SHG said:


> slip, why are there no people in the pool/BBQ area??? Where did all the people go? Are these pictures of the resort or your own private backyard??



No, just my timeshare. There are some regulars at the pool everyday. Right now no one is in the pool but there are 5 people down there. Many people go out and do things during the day. 

Some more people usually come at about 6pm but it is never crowded. One thing I like about the smaller resorts but it's not always like this. 

When I was swimming there were only 4 others down there and only 2 others in the pool. I had the pool all to myself most of the time.


----------



## SHG (Aug 19, 2021)

That sounds great! So it is almost like being in your own backyard....


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2021)

SHG said:


> That sounds great! So it is almost like being in your own backyard....



Yep, pretty much. It does remind me of our condo in Molokai.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 19, 2021)

slip said:


> We have a friend with us on the lanai. I hope he doesn't try to sell us car insurance.
> 
> View attachment 38860



I think that's a Gold Dust Day Gecko. We've seen them on Kauai, and it appears you have one on Maui.  Little mo'o gets around. 









						Gold dust day geckos are only the latest moʻo to make Maui home — Maui Invasive Species Committee (MISC)
					






					mauiinvasive.org
				




Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> I think that's a Gold Dust Day Gecko. We've seen them on Kauai, and it appears you have one on Maui.  Little mo'o gets around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's back. Serendipity.


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2021)

SHG said:


> slip, while you have been driving back and forth in Kihei, have you observed the status of the new Hilton Grand Vacations site??? How far along is the construction??



Took a drive today and got some pictures as I went by.


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2021)

Here's a few more random. Pictures from our drive today.


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2021)

We went o er to Kahului again and got our chocolates at Maui Specialty Chocolate. We  alled ahead and they had it there waiting for us. They usually sell out.


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2021)

We did make it back for an awesome sunset. 



















Then after the sunset, I was able to make some steaks. It was the end of a perfect day.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 20, 2021)

It's looking like you're having a very nice time getting away.  After the crowds and hustle/bustle of Oahu, Maui seems pretty quiet.

How is your wife getting along? Is that chair working out for her?

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> It's looking like you're having a reeky nice time getting away.  After the crowds and hustle/bustle of Oahu, Maui seems pretty quiet.
> 
> How is your wife getting along? Is that chair working out for her?
> 
> Dave



That is exactly right. Maui does seem really laid back compared to Oahu and Waikiki.

She was getting around pretty well in Guam. Here she is a little more sore and going slower but the chair has really helped and we would get out much at all without it so it’s been great. I have to coax her sometimes but she always enjoys it while we’re out. She even enjoyed being out by the pool today.


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2021)

@Luanne , I had to get a picture when we went by going to and from Makena Beach today.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

We took a ride to Coconuts for an early dinner. You had to scan the menu and order and pay online and then they brought it out to you. They had tables outside. And of course we had a friend come visit.   
I had the Fish tacos and my wife had the Coconut Shrimp.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

Here's some pictures on the way and back to Makena Beach.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

We made it back just in time for our last sunset of the trip.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2021)

What a nice time you've had. Relaxing days, enjoyable meals, great scenery.  What's not to like?  

Thanks for sharing this time with us.  We'll be on Maui this time next year.  Hopefully...  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Aug 21, 2021)

slip said:


> @Luanne , I had to get a picture when we went by going to and from Makena Beach today.
> 
> View attachment 39001View attachment 39002


Just rubbing it in, lol.  We'll be there in March 2022 hopefully.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Just rubbing it in, lol.  We'll be there in March 2022 hopefully.



Fingers crossed.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2021)

Jeff - Your posts are a bright spot in this dreary world!


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Jeff - Your posts are a bright spot in this dreary world!



Not too much excitement but we tried.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2021)

We don't need excitement - as Dave said: Relaxing days, enjoyable meals, great scenery. What's not to like?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 21, 2021)

slip said:


> We took a ride to Coconuts for an early dinner. You had to scan the menu and order and pay online and then they brought it out to you. They had tables outside. And of course we had a friend come visit.
> I had the Fish tacos and my wife had the Coconut Shrimp.
> 
> View attachment 39005View attachment 39006View attachment 39009View attachment 39010


Don't know how I missed this picture before.  Is this the Coconuts that is in the Azeka Center?  We go to the one in the Kameole Shopping Center, which is upstairs.  I was trying to figure out where they would put tables outside, then realized you must have gone to the Azeka Center one.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

We got through TSA fine. We got here 2.5 hours before boarding and we ended up at the gate with 1.5 hours to wait. That's fine with us. 

We got our Pre-Check issues taken care of. Some how our Known Traveler Numbers were not In our accounts. All good now. 

Now just a short flight and a cab ride home. I may even go grocery shopping today.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Don't know how I missed this picture before.  Is this the Coconuts that is in the Azeka Center?  We go to the one in the Kameole Shopping Center, which is upstairs.  I was trying to figure out where they would put tables outside, then realized you must have gone to the Azeka Center one.



Yes, we were at the Azeka center one. Is there an elevator to get upstairs at the other one?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 21, 2021)

slip said:


> Yes, we were at the Azeka center one. Is there an elevator to get upstairs at the other one?


I'm not sure.  We've always used the stairs.  I'm trying to visualize where there might be an elevator in that structure.  We like that location as it's closer to where we stay and also it's a larger facility.

I tried to find some information about whether or not there is an elevator and couldn't find anything.  But in looking at pictures of the center I am pretty sure there is one.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

Luanne said:


> I'm not sure.  We've always used the stairs.  I'm trying to visualize where there might be an elevator in that structure.  We like that location as it's closer to where we stay and also it's a larger facility.
> 
> I tried to find some information about whether or not there is an elevator and couldn't find anything.  But in looking at pictures of the center I am pretty sure there is one.



I would think there would be but I wasn't sure. My wife used the wheelchair when We were out and about. That has has pretty good parking too. We have always went to the other one. It is closer to where we stay and has good parking also.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 21, 2021)

slip said:


> I would think there would be but I wasn't sure. My wife used the wheelchair when We were out and about. That ace has pretty good parking too. We ha e always went to the other one. It is closer to where we stay and has good parking also.


But it's really small inside isn't it?  I've never been to that one.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 21, 2021)

slip said:


> I would think there would be but I wasn't sure. My wife used the wheelchair when We were out and about. That ace has pretty good parking too. We ha e always went to the other one. It is closer to where we stay and has good parking also.


Here are some pictures of the inside of the Coconuts at Kameole.  Since it is upstairs you can see the water.  I just noticed the sign about having your table assigned.  That's new.  You used to be able to choose your own table.



			https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x7954daa3ec5d8687%3A0xa4ba53fa7789bd56!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipPR0UfKfo9hmBThpTICYTX2hmN62x_Zt7g8nRns%3Dw239-h160-k-no!5scoconuts%20maui%20kamaole%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipPR0UfKfo9hmBThpTICYTX2hmN62x_Zt7g8nRns&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwihypmu8cLyAhVIVs0KHem-CZ4QoiowEnoECGYQAw


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

Luanne said:


> But it's really small inside isn't it?  I've never been to that one.



Yes, when You walk in the door you go straight to order and then there is a small room to left that has their trademark surfboard tables. Only a few tables In there though.

They had about 6 tables outside now.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Here are some pictures of the inside of the Coconuts at Kameole.  Since it is upstairs you can see the water.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x7954daa3ec5d8687%3A0xa4ba53fa7789bd56!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipPR0UfKfo9hmBThpTICYTX2hmN62x_Zt7g8nRns%3Dw239-h160-k-no!5scoconuts%20maui%20kamaole%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipPR0UfKfo9hmBThpTICYTX2hmN62x_Zt7g8nRns&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwihypmu8cLyAhVIVs0KHem-CZ4QoiowEnoECGYQAw



Yes, that one seems to be about as big as the one on Kauai in Kapaa.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 21, 2021)

slip said:


> Yes, that one seems to be about as big as the one on Kauai in Kapaa.


I was just looking at their locations. Did you know they have a food truck in Kahului?


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

Luanne said:


> I was just looking at their locations. Did you know they have a food truck in Kahului?



Not until this trip. We drove by it while we were there.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

All boarded and enjoying our first class seats while the rest of the people board. 
Now for the half hour flight.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2021)

I was just thinking, Jeff:  How nice is it to know you're a 30-minute plane ride from home?  Back in the old days it'd be all day, and then some.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> I was just thinking, Jeff:  How nice is it to know you're a 30-minute plane ride from home?  Back in the old days it'd be all day, and then some.
> 
> Dave



Exactly,  we were saying the same thing as they were boarding other flights going much further. 

We should be home by 12:30pm so I may even go grocery shopping.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

Had a couple cocktails on the flight. We made it to Oabu and now just a short cab ride home.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

Made it home and it's only 12:30p.  I'm all unpacked and ready to go grocery shopping. 

Sounds like we are in for some rain tomorrow because if the tropical storm. 

Aloha everyone!


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

One thing I want to add after this trip is that Maui is really grown on us every since we purchased our Molokai condo a few years ago. Since then I have made many trips to Maui both for pleasure and for work. 

When we bought our condo we thought we would probably trip to Maui more often to either shop or just for a change of scenery. That is really holding true. We both have really enjoyed our last few trips to Maui. 

We still really love Kauai and will continue to make trips there too but Mahi has really grown on us. 

And back on Oahu,  it has been cloudy all day. We are supposed to get some rain. With that tropical storm getting closer.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 21, 2021)

slip said:


> One thing I want to add after this trip is that Maui is really grown on us every since we purchased our Molokai condo a few years ago. Since then I have made many trips to Maui both for pleasure and for work.
> 
> When we bought our condo we thought we would probably trip to Maui more often to either shop or just for a change of scenery. That is really holding true. We both have really enjoyed our last few trips to Maui.
> 
> ...


Maui has been my favorite ever since my first visit in 1968.  I have visited all of the islands.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Maui has been my favorite ever since my first visit in 1968.  I have visited all of the islands.



I have only not been to Lanai and I will visit that one next year. I have been to each multiple times now and I always thought Maui was pretty crowded and it is but nothing like Oahu. 

Maui also has the road to Hana which is nice    but I am not traveling that often to see those parts of the island so that can make the island seem a little smaller. But it has everything you can need and it is a beautiful Island. One down side is its a little more expensive than the other Islands.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 21, 2021)

slip said:


> I have only not been to Lanai and I will visit that one next year. I have been to each multiple times now and I always thought Maui was pretty crowded and it is but nothing like Oahu.
> 
> Maui also has the road to Hana which is nice    but I am not traveling that often to see those parts of the island so that can make the island seem a little smaller. But it has everything you can need and it is a beautiful Island. One down side is its a little more expensive than the other Islands.


I've been to Lanai, but just for the day.  It was on a Trilogy trip.  This was back before the resort hotels were there.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2021)

Luanne said:


> I've been to Lanai, but just for the day.  It was on a Trilogy trip.  This was back before the resort hotels were there.



When we go it will only be for a day trip or one night.


----------



## travelove (Aug 22, 2021)

Thank you for all your beautiful pictures and congratulations on coming retirement!  I'm so jealous that you live in Hawaii!


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2021)

travelove said:


> Thank you for all your beautiful pictures and congratulations on coming retirement!  I'm so jealous that you live in Hawaii!



Mahalo, it has been a dream of ours for quite some time. I can't believe we've been here over two years already. 

The retirement is coming earlier than planned but we are looking forward to being at our condo on Molokai.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 22, 2021)

Luanne said:


> I've been to Lanai, but just for the day.  It was on a Trilogy trip.  This was back before the resort hotels were there.



I've also been to Lanai but also just for the day also on Trilogy. We've been about four times as it is something we will take our guests on if they've never been to Maui. I can't imagine living there since everything is wrapped around the resorts.

On our first trip we took a van tour of Lanai City. The van driver was a 24-year old born and raised on Lanai. I asked her when was the last time she had left the island and she told me it had been seven years. That really blew me away since at that time there was a ferry between the islands with a $29 cost.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 22, 2021)

controller1 said:


> I've also been to Lanai but also just for the day also on Trilogy. We've been about four times as it is something we will take our guests on if they've never been to Maui. I can't imagine living there since everything is wrapped around the resorts.
> 
> On our first trip we took a van tour of Lanai City. The van driver was a 24-year old born and raised on Lanai. I asked her when was the last time she had left the island and she told me it had been seven years. That really blew me away since at that time there was a ferry between the islands with a $29 cost.


When I took the Triology trip to Lanai after lunch we had the choice of a tour of the island, or more snorkeling.  We chose the tour of the island.  It was also with a local, born and raised.  I have only done that Trilogy trip once, upon recommendation of a friend of my mother's.  Wonderful experience.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 22, 2021)

Luanne said:


> When I took the Triology trip to Lanai after lunch we had the choice of a tour of the island, or more snorkeling.  We chose the tour of the island.  It was also with a local, born and raised.  I have only done that Trilogy trip once, upon recommendation of a friend of my mother's.  Wonderful experience.



Two trips ago the crew caught an ono on the way over to Lanai. For lunch that day after they had served the chicken etc they offered everyone sashimi. I guess I would say it was definitely the freshest fish I'd eaten!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 22, 2021)

I love this trip - one of our all time favorite Hawaii excursions!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 22, 2021)

Maybe I can convince dh we should go on a Trilogy trip on our next visit.  It will just be the two of us, so not quite a bad as if we were paying for 4.


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2021)

Mokulele flies between Molokai and Lanai. I am thinking of flying over for the day and maybe staying a night there. No firm plans yet but it will happen. Of course,  my wife will want to the cats.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 22, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Maybe I can convince dh we should go on a Trilogy trip on our next visit.  It will just be the two of us, so not quite a bad as if we were paying for 4.



You should try the Captain's Sunset Dinner Sail. No children allowed. Restaurant-quality food and drink. All tables are two-tops. Very very nice!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 22, 2021)

controller1 said:


> You should try the Captain's Sunset Dinner Sail. No children allowed. Restaurant-quality food and drink. All tables are two-tops. Very very nice!


For some reason dinner cruises have never appealed to me.  But thanks for the suggestion.  I really enjoyed the early morning Trilogy trip I took with a friend years ago.  Homemade cinnamon rolls on the boat on the way out, a bar be que chicken lunch on Lanai, snorkeling, a tour of the island.


----------



## lynne (Aug 22, 2021)

slip said:


> Mokulele flies between Molokai and Lanai. I am thinking of flying over for the day and maybe staying a night there. No firm plans yet but it will happen. Of course,  my wife will want to the cats.


The Lanai Cat Sanctuary is on my radar as well!  It is a bit more complicated going over from the Big Island


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2021)

lynne said:


> The Lanai Cat Sanctuary is on my radar as well!  It is a bit more complicated going over from the Big Island



Mokulele flies directly to Lanai also but you gave to be comfortable with those small planes.


----------



## lynne (Aug 22, 2021)

slip said:


> Mokulele flies directly to Lanai also but you gave to be comfortable with those small planes.


We love Mokulele - that is our airline of choice.  The problem is that they do not fly non-stop.  Mahalo for the post.  They are now flying with a one-stop MUE/OGG/LNY which is very doable.  Something I will plan in the not too distant future.


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2021)

lynne said:


> We love Mokulele - that is our airline of choice.  The problem is that they do not fly non-stop.  Mahalo for the post.  They are now flying with a one-stop MUE/OGG/LNY which is very doable.  Something I will plan in the not too distant future.



I was going to suggest flying to Maui and you can always take the ferry over to Lanai, if you want more of an adventure. I was thinking about making the trip while we are on Maui sometime,  we'll see.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2021)

I thought the ferry went out of business? Googled it - I guess there is a new ferry?


----------



## lynne (Aug 23, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> I thought the ferry went out of business? Googled it - I guess there is a new ferry?


There has always been local ferry service between Maui and Lanai.  The large ferry that would also take your vehicle never really began full operation before shutting down was between Oahu and Maui.


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> I thought the ferry went out of business? Googled it - I guess there is a new ferry?



The ferry between Maui and Molokai stopped in 2016.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2021)

Ah - Yes, I was thinking of the Molokai Ferry.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks Jeff for sharing your trip. Looking forward to an Oahu/Maui trip this year


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> Thanks Jeff for sharing your trip. Looking forward to an Oahu/Maui trip this year



Glad you enjoyed the pictures. It's more fun posting when the weather is crappy on the mainland but we are still having fun. 

Hope your trip is as fun as ours was!!


----------

